# brushless savage



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am looking to convert a savage to electric. I am thinking of running the Kershaw convertion. Does anybody run this convetion and if so how do they like it? I was liking the nemesis blue XLT1 motor for that but I am new to electric and have no clue what esc to run with it so that is were you help out with suggestions. I would also like to run 2 or 3s lipos but again I do not know what brands there are a which are the best. Finally I will need a charger. I was also looking at the Feigao 8L brushless motor/Castle Creations Phoenix 125 brushless speed controller mix that you can get in the kit from them. thanks for your help. I have also posted this on the brushless motor and lipo section.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Run a Mamba Max!!!!!!!!!!!
You can run the airplane speedo if you want, because you will have to use mechanical brakes any how.


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

with the mamba max what motor should I get and with that motor and 3300 nimh batteries what type of performance should I expect (torque and speed). also If I had 2 2s lipos would that equal a 4s lipo or just a higher performance 2s?


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I run a Nue 1512 2.5d from www.rc-monster.com you can run the Nemisis motor with the mamba but you will need thr RC-Monster heatsink endbell clamp
I would go lipo I run a polyQuest 4s 14.8 5000mah and get 30min run time on my Losi 8ight.
You can make an adapter to wire the batteries so you will get 4s 14.8 volts.
the Mamba will work perfectly but you will need to use a BEC to drop the voltage for your radio equipment. You can get that from rc-Monster aswell.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Check out this thread for some answers. It is for 1/8th buggies but the info work on your Savage
http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=158327
you can check out www.nitrokillers.com there is a bunch of converted Monster Trucks there.


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

That motor is great and all but I am trying to stay under 500 dollars and there is no way I could do that with that motor and 4s lipos. So I am thinking the mamba max set with one of the 7700, 6900, or the 5400 motors and 2s 6000mah lipo battery. Which do you think and what performance and run time would I be looking at with these setups. Also I would like a charger that can charger 2 and 3s lipos and also nimh that is close to or less than 100 bucks. I also do not want a cheapo charger that would ruin the batteries. What are balancers and do I need one, and do I need a PCM guard? Your help is much appreciated


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

Also what are some concerns with using and charging lipos that I should be aware of? would maxamp lipos be good too?


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is what I am thinking. Mamba Max esc, feigao 8l motor, maxamp 2s 8000mah lipo batteries. now I need a charger. and what else would I need to get it running. plugs, ect.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

get a duratrax ice charger it can and will effectively charge li-po ,nimh ,ni-cd .You canfind them for $100 or less


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

check this out.
http://www.impaktrc.com/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=1973
http://www.impaktrc.com/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=1974


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

The only problem is that I read that the neu motors cog with the MM speed controller. thanks for findding that for me though, that looks like a nice set up.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

The Neu motors DO NOT COG anymore. Castle has released a new firm ware update 1.17 that eliminates the cogging. I know first hand.
The Feigio motors don't last.


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

cool!! Thanks so much for the help everyone. especially you badassrevo. You have helped me many times. Thanks.


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

I was not able to get the money for the convertion before but now I should be able to swing it. bear with me on all the questions please i am new to electric. Before I was going to get a mamba max, but now the mamba monster is out, would it really be worth getting it for a light savage. I would be running 2 3300 6 cell packs or maybe a larger pack, but i dont want to invest into lipos right now. all the difference that i can see is that it can run larger packs. also for just starting out should i just get a feigao or another companies motor until I can see if i prefer electric. if so which motor? finally for gearing is it like a nitro? I would like enough torque for wheelies at below half throttle or more but i also want a lot of top speed. Right now i have a plastic and carbon fiber savage and a 49t spur gear, and a three speed tranny. so esc, motor and gearing. Also how can i plug two batteries into the mamba's?


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

I finally found a form with a guy doing a similar savage conversion and here is what he had and what I was thinking.
Mamba max
feigao 8xl
kershaw designs electric conversion
15t pinion and 49t spur
would I need to lock my three speed in second?
And would the FLM electric savage conversion kit, although $120 more expensive, be worth it? I like that the kershaw is cheap but cheap often means bad. I also like that the flm is extended and lowered so i can control the wheelies a little. Also still wondering how to plus two batteries into the mamba? thanks for any help you can give


----------

